# Hi flow Cat



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Anybody using a high flow cat. if so which one. and any hp gains.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

mf05ser said:


> Anybody using a high flow cat. if so which one. and any hp gains.



yes i kno magnaflow makes one ..no idea on theregains. but my sponsor make a fab. CAT tha has shown gains on a TL of around 25 whp. he is altering the one to fit the se-r for me . gains shoube identical he said


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

25 horse. Nice. I definetly need one!


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that I think about it, it sounds like a lot. Any body agree or dis agree?
And do they have more than 1 cats?


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

3 cats on the se-r( i dont elimiate CATS im not a corny ricer)....e-shift performance outta cliffwood beach NJ


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

corny ricer ? you're out of your mind brother... so every person hitting up the track and doing 9 sec 1/4 mile times are ricers ? i mean.. they don't have cats ....

my 12 sec 2.5 juiced up altima had no cats. i'm a ricer ?

ur concept of rice is very much off.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't say anything about eliminating.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

never made the assumption that you were..and i am happy for you and your altima...i hate the sound from eliminated cats that was my point and my opinion...im sorry if you disagree ...most but not all of the time it sounds shitty


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh no.. i agree with you 100% about the sound.... it sounds horrible... HORRIBLE. but i consider rice to be a loud ass noise for absolutely no reason. . .

if i have to sacrifice sound over performance i'll do it any day of the week.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

this has nothin to do with anything....but what county do you live in^^^^..im from monmouth county near the beach


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm all the way up in northern NJ Bergen to be exact....


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats only an hour on the parkway B!!!!


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you guys are the perfect match. I ll be back in 2 and 2.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mf05ser said:


> I think you guys are the perfect match. I ll be back in 2 and 2.


whatever that means.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah I know. Stupid post. They used to say that on the old tv show Love Connection.I figured Id say something because no one else seems to be.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mf05ser said:


> Yeah I know. Stupid post. They used to say that on the old tv show Love Connection.I figured Id say something because no one else seems to be.


I'M 19 YEARS OLD DUDE.. DON'T GO OLD SCHOOL ON ME


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn im only 26 and even you make me feel old!


----------

